# Water...the new "Gold"



## Don M. (Dec 7, 2020)

Now, investors have a New "commodity" to trade....Water...primarily in/for California.  It seems that lingering drought conditions in the West have created some serious issues with the availability and supply of water.  So, the answer appears to be to allow water "rights" to be traded and sold to the highest bidders.  This should create some substantial increases in the costs of utilities for residents in the affected areas.  

https://www.cnn.com/2020/12/07/investing/water-futures-trading/index.html


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 8, 2020)

The world better get the lead out of their butts and work on converting salt water to fresh. The planet is warming so stop throwing out blame and work together to make drinkable water available to all parts of the world.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 9, 2020)

I think it's terrible the things that Gov and State are allowed to do to us. Things are getting so costly it's ridiculous. Far too much greed not enough value on human life anymore.


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 9, 2020)

www.hydrofinity.com/blog/why-desalination-is-not-the-answer-to-the-worlds-water-issues

www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-46863146

www.world-nuclear.org/information-library/non-power-nuclear-applications/industry/nuclear-desalination.aspx

www.npr.org/sections/parallels/2015/06/14/413981435/israel-bringing-its-years-of-desalination-experience-to-california

www.wired.com/story/desalination-is-booming-but-what-about-all-that-toxic-brine/

www.usgs.gov/special-topic/water-science/desalination?qt-science_center_objects=0#qt-science_center_objects

www.mercurynews.com/2014/05/29/nations-largest-ocean-desalination-plant-goes-up-near-san-diego-future-of-the-california-coast/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desalination


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 13, 2020)

All the excess rain in the east could be collected in reservoirs and piped to the west.  They do that with oil.


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 13, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> All the excess rain in the east could be collected in reservoirs and piped to the west.  They do that with oil.



I wholeheartedly agree with you Phoenix and limited water distribution systems already exist and dams establish power generating plants to profit. However anything having to do with any and all means of transport that turns a profit for the interested parties involved will overrule any transport to sustain the citizens. The biggest fraud perpetrated on American citizens was the niche market tapping water from natural resources then bottling the free water then selling it to the markets. Now almost any and everybody today swills down bottled water while eyeing their kitchen faucets in distain like they are sewage outlets.


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 13, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> I wholeheartedly agree with you Phoenix and limited water distribution systems already exist and dams establish power generating plants to profit. However anything having to do with any and all means of transport that turns a profit for the interested parties involved will overrule any transport to sustain the citizens. The biggest fraud perpetrated on American citizens was the niche market tapping water from natural resources then bottling the free water then selling it to the markets. Now almost any and everybody today swills down bottled water while eyeing their kitchen faucets in distain like they are sewage outlets.



Agreed.  It's absurd to sell bottled water.  We don't need all those bottles in the landfill.  If a person does not like the water from their taps, they need to get filters.


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 13, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> Agreed.  It's absurd to sell bottled water.  We don't need all those bottles in the landfill.  If a person does not like the water from their taps, they need to get filters.



Many eons ago I researched water softeners and water filtration systems. Water softeners are not as safe as the industry cares to admit. Water filtration systems will only attain maximum benefit to the homeowner if the filtration system is installed from the street main. This will afford the homeowner a whole house water filtration system. Here in Florida one of the biggest water supply culprit's is sulfur and only one house water filter under the kitchen sink and another one in the refrigerator does not filter the water anywhere else in the house.


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 13, 2020)

My water comes from a well.  I have sulfur in the water I drink.  I've actually had less UTIs since I've been drinking it during the 30 years I've lived here.  We have to stop polluting the land with our trash.


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 13, 2020)

Well water is truly the best of all the water supply systems. I had well water when I lived on Long Island and Upstate Noo Yawk. The tradeoff with well water systems is on Long Island we had cesspools and Upstate we had septic tank systems with leach fields. Ugh.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 13, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> All the excess rain in the east could be collected in reservoirs and piped to the west.  They do that with oil.


I would venture that more water flows past New Orleans, in one day, than the entire desert SW consumes in months.


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 13, 2020)

Don M. said:


> I would venture that more water flows past New Orleans, in one day, than the entire desert SW consumes in months.



Wow Don M. I hope that water flows South. If it flowed North I could imagine all the crude leaking from the Gulf rigs polluting everything.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 13, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> Agreed.  It's absurd to sell bottled water.  We don't need all those bottles in the landfill.  If a person does not like the water from their taps, they need to get filters.



What I would like to see is a national "surcharge" of at least 25 cents on every plastic bottle of water, with a "deposit" of about 10 cents.  That would at least encourage those who buy that water to recycle their plastic waste.....and the revenues generated could be put to use building pipelines to distribute the excess water to the needed areas.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 13, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> Wow Don M. I hope that water flows South. If it flowed North I could imagine all the crude leaking from the Gulf rigs polluting everything.



Yes, the Mississippi river flows South....INTO the Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 13, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> Well water is truly the best of all the water supply systems. I had well water when I lived on Long Island and Upstate Noo Yawk. The tradeoff with well water systems is on Long Island we had cesspools and Upstate we had septic tank systems with leach fields. Ugh.


That's why you get a filter system for your drinking water.  I live on 6 acres in an area zoned so that you can't have more than one house on 5 acres.  


Don M. said:


> What I would like to see is a national "surcharge" of at least 25 cents on every plastic bottle of water, with a "deposit" of about 10 cents.  That would at least encourage those who buy that water to recycle their plastic waste.....and the revenues generated could be put to use building pipelines to distribute the excess water to the needed areas.


Where I am there is no recycling.  It was canceled once China got pissed at us.


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 13, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> That's why you get a filter system for your drinking water.  I live on 6 acres in an area zoned so that you can't have more than one house on 5 acres.
> 
> Where I am there is no recycling.  It was canceled once China got pissed at us.



Like anything we do should piss them off. We still have houses not fit for human habitation thanks to their drywall.


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 13, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> Like anything we do should piss them off. We still have houses not fit for human habitation thanks to their drywall.


Our losing our recycling was a direct result of the trade war.  They were getting even and took it out on us.


----------

